# 2018 Second Row Seating Won't Fold Down



## vadervdub (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey,

We have a 2018 Tiguan se with 3rd row seating. (THIS POST IS ABOUT THE SECOND ROW, NOT THE THIRD) 

Ever since we got it in 2017 (NEW), I was disappointed to find out that only one side of the second row seating and the middle arm rest/seat folds down, leaving one side up. Now I am even more disappointed that I just found out here in 2020 that all of the second row seating should fold all the way down. WTF. Anybody else have issues with only one side folding down? 

Today I went out to fold down the seats (only one side since from past experiences I knew that only one side folded down) so that i could slide a desk into the back of the car. I couldn't get any side of the second row folded down. They just kept sliding forward. Then I got confused on which side was the side that folded down. Then I noticed the dang fold down/releases in the trunk area. I never even noticed them before. So i got the manual out, then i went to youtube. Where I sadly, and frustratingly found out that the entire second row seat should fold down by a guy that puts forth little to no effort.

I went back to the car, pushed all the seats back into normal positions and went to the trunk area to pull those latches. After almost breaking one of them off (having to put everything i got into it), I got one of the seats to release and fold the top down. Still one side remains and will not fold down. I have pushed them back and locked them into position, used the top releases, the trunk releases, and the dang strap pull, a million times. The rear latch does nothing for this one side, and the strap and latch on the top of the back of the seat both just lean it forward and allows it to slide forward.

Anybody else have this issue.

Im extremely upset that I could have hauled like 6 more (big) bags of topsoil in the back, instead of making multiple trips. HAHAHAHA (i miss my diesel truck)

Anyways, anybody got ideas?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds like cable that pulls from the trunk needs adjustment. Or the release mechanism is not releasing correctly. Take it into dealer it should be under warranty


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

This - it sounds like the cable for the one side is not working properly, should be a hassle-free warranty claim. Or worse case scenario, they show you what you were doing wrong (if), you feel like a bit of an ass, and now your seats fold. 

It's obviously not normal.

FWIW, my 2018, the first few times the trunk handles were also extremely difficult, but they got better with use. The straps on the hinge of the seats work effortlessly. Although I am confused with what you wrote, because to SLIDE the seats there's a metal bar under the seat, the strap/latch has nothing to do with the sliding.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

inv4zn said:


> ....It's obviously not normal....


So, you believe the OP's story?


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

One of the rear releases on my 16 GSW didn’t work. Warranty claim. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

take it to the dealer.

my driver side hatch/cargo release for the 2nd row was very difficult to get working since new. they're covering it under warranty, but had to order in the part. their techs did manage to get it working well enough for the meantime though, and it does go down now with a little patience and effort.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

vadervdub said:


> Hey,
> 
> We have a 2018 Tiguan se with 3rd row seating. (THIS POST IS ABOUT THE SECOND ROW, NOT THE THIRD)
> 
> ...


This is not the way it should be. When you pull either the strap on the side of the seat or the trunk lever the seat should fold foward. Both of mine always have. I've put an air mattress back there and slept in the car on caping trips.


----------

